# Elk after wolf encounter



## fargodawg

I was sent a picture from the land where I am going to hunt in Oct. in Idaho, I would like to post it but am a helmet when it comes to that stuff, If someone will take an email from me and post it here it would be appreciated.

here is how the story goes, the rancher who is taking me hunting in oct. has elk in his area all the time, sat AM he saw wolves chasing an Elk and biting at it, he got on his horse and chased the wolves away and took this picture before calling the G&F to come and put it out of misery. In the background in the orange is his brother.

better story with the pic, let me know if anyone can help


----------



## MossyMO

Posting this for fargodawg


----------



## weasle414

That's kinda sad. .

Is that a person in the top left corner?


----------



## big_al_09

that's one reason I don't like wolves


----------



## Savage Rookie

Man thats rough, can't wait until next year when we get to see some DEAD wolf pictures from ID.


----------



## fargodawg

I'll try to stack a few coyotes, but the wolves are going to have to be attacking this guys horses to pull the trigger on them, which I doubt is likely, I would like to seee some though, gettting too excited for it only being the end of feb. they shouldnt give out tags to people like me this erarly in the year.

yes that is the brother in the background


----------



## DVXDUDE

why scare the wolfs away??? I'd watch and let em eat. Now the wolfs are just going to be even more hungry from running that elk and getting nothing from it so they will likely kill another one that night or next day.

unless it was a major problem and the elk #'s were getting real small I don't see the harm in it.


----------



## fargodawg

the guy raises, trains and sells horses, so he does not want the wolves around to harass them


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

That made alot of sense, scare the wolves off and then call the GNF to come kill the elk! :eyeroll:

That's nature's way. Why can't some people realize that humans are not the only predator on earth? Animals were not placed here only for humans.

I would of ticketed the guy for harassing wildlife!


----------



## fargodawg

I give up, for some reason the heads reading this thread are thick. THE GUY IS PROTECTING HIS INVESTMENT. by not allowing the wolves to think there are free meals in an area that is so close to his property, he will help keep his horses out of the hungry vision of the wolves.

I now regret having the pic posted

get out your ticketing book HUNTNFISHND

just when you think there are logical people out there...........

:beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Wolves aren't all they're cracked up to be folks. In Alaska they are solely responsible for the decline of moose populations near Denali park where they are out of control. I've seen plenty of evidence first hand of them killing caribou cows (90+% of which are pregnant) and not eating them, but killing them just for yuks. Wolves around here were displaced for a reason....they aren't top predators...we are. As hunting enthusiasts you should petition for the right to control elk herds YOURSELF. A wolf would kill anything, be it a horse, cow, bison, child, man etc. out of opportunity, not necessarily out of need. Just my .02.


----------



## iwantabuggy

DVXDUDE said:


> why scare the wolfs away??? I'd watch and let em eat. Now the wolfs are just going to be even more hungry from running that elk and getting nothing from it so they will likely kill another one that night or next day.
> 
> unless it was a major problem and the elk #'s were getting real small I don't see the harm in it.


You Sir are un-educated. You only know what you have read in the media. If you had lived in Idaho for the last 30 years and seen what the wolves had done, you wouldn't say that. 20 years ago when you killed an elk, there would be 1-1 1/2 inches of fat on it's rump going into winter ready to survive. Now, they go into winter with zero fat due to being run by the wolves. Prior to the wolves moving into my elk hunting area, I would typically see at least one bull every day. Now that the wolves have moved in, I saw 2 bulls last year. I did see, however, 3 different cows that had been hamstrung and were barely limping along. Wolves don't just kill for food. Wolves kill, just because. Just like a dog will chase down and kill a deer, then go home and eat. You may not believe it because you buy into the tree-hugging propaganda spread around buy the organizations who got the wolves here in the first place. Believe me, once you have seen it, you will change your mind.

I personally cannot wait until wolf hunting is legal. I'll be out there every time I get a chance. Idaho claims that as of the end of 2006 there were 673 wolves (estimated) and about 75 breeding pairs. I call BS on that. I dare say it is 3-5 times that. If hunting wolves is not allowed by fall 2007 and if we are not allowed to thin them down significantly, I seriously doubt if there will be any elk hunting allowed after that because the numbers are down so much and still dropping fast. Please do not believe what you read in the media. It is WRONG. You must experience it first hand. Then you will know the truth.

I know that unless the wolves are brought under control, I will not be hunting elk any more in Idaho because they are already in jeopardy and the situation will be critical withing the next few years unless something is done.


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Buggy....Isn't that so true. What you see on the T.V. is much different than what you see in the field. AK's looking to reinstate aerial gunning in much of the interior, and I can't wait to see the moose and the Caribou back again.

HM


----------



## canadianmoose

what happens in nature happens. got news for ya all, but thats nature. im not trying to chew anybody out, and personally i dont care if anybody chews me out for saying this, but wolves have bin around for many years, and FYI so have the elk, deer, moose etc. nature has its ways of controlling populations, the wolves might be high in a cycle, right now, but will start dying off do to reasons such as disease or hunters pointlessly shooting them. when that happens the elk will rebound.

now if the wolves kill for sport and you decide that your just gonna start shooting the wolves, you are doing the same things the wolves are doing.

lots of wolves up where i live, and we can get along in harmony.

wolves gotta eat just as you do.

1 more point, i can see from the ranchers side, that he needs to protect his investment. thats protection of property.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I believe the elk/wolf scenario is different here. The wolves that were brought in here are not the native species that once exhisted here. The elk, deer, and moose that are alive here today have never been hunted by wolves and haven't learned how to evade, escape, and avoid the wolves. Perhaps they should bring in some canadian elk that are used to being hunted by canadian wolves. That may help some. Eventually, perhaps the wolves and elk will reach an equilibrium. But at what expense? The expense is too much, by far IMO.

Do the wolves in canada get shot for killing domestic stock?

I don't mind it so much that I think all the wolves in Idaho should be erradicated, but I do believe they should be strictly controlled until the time that the prey animals are more ready (schooled) to cope with the presence of the wolves.

In the mean time, I am ready to go wolf hunting as soon as they will let me do it legally.


----------



## sasklab10

The elk will adapt eventually to the wolves, it's natures way. It may take years but it will happen. Legal trapping or shooting is good control, but you still want them around, it makes for a more healthy ecosystem.


----------

